# Radman traded for Wilcox



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=242041



> Unofficial, but according to 950 KJR (Seattle Sports Radio) it's all but done. Vlad & his agent apparently approved it, but there is no press release yet. I hope this is right....Vlad has been a cancer this year for the Supes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

wow, I wanted Rad in the offseason for Wilcox and it'll happen :|


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

YES! it's a done deal and I'ma huge fan of Vlad. Great, he can spread the court now


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I like this trade if it is true.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Insidehoops.com says it's official: http://www.insidehoops.com/wilcox-radmanovic-021406.shtml


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I love Vladi. I guess I can get my Clippers jerseys' now. Livingston and Radman. This is cool.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Oh, it's official. Vlad is a great piece to add to your already super versatile squad. He will be a great compliment playing alongside Brand or Kaman or both. I didn't think your team could get that much more stocked and the this goes and happens. All ya need is Corey back and you guys are pretty unbeatable. Awesome job Elgin Baylor.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Well looks like the Clips finally found a trading partner for Wilcox. Very nice trade for both teams. Radman's an UFA after this season though right?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Though his stats dont show it, I love his ability to hit a three point dagger. Something I think the Clippers really could use. Wilcox was looking decent this year, but it was very apparent he wanted out of LA, so good riddens.. And we got someone better for him. GREAT move, with the playoffs around the corner.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

incredible move!!!!! SHows that we want to win now. Plus we still will have his salary cap space open next year since he is an expiring contract. (i doubt the clippers resign him since the deal he turned down last year from seattle was way more than the clippers would ever offer him in a million years). 

This addresses one of our biggest needs in 3 point shooting. Until maggette comes back, i see him possibly starting at the SF position. Wow, this is just great.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I like this trade, because he gives us many things that we currently do not have. 

-Points from the bench(He is almost averging 10 pts a game) 
-Another 3 pt shooter 
-More consistency from our bench 

Is this a done deal, and when will he play his first game


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Vladimir Radmanovic..!!!
this is amazing..
2 reasons... 1)Clips "never" make in-season trades and 2)never thought a CWilcox (Weezy) could translate to VladRad.. with VladRad needing to bolster his value again.. he'll be gearing up to help the Clips push to a deeeeeeeep run in the playoffs. 

it probably also means McCarty is going to have a lot of blisters sitting on the bench or inactive list.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Saw it on ESPN, so it should be official, or close to. 

It's a good trade but Clip fans don't get too excited, sure Radman can put up 10-20 points for you, but you got to handle the 2 pts on 1 for 11 shooting the next game after that. Of all the years he's been here he's never really had a consistent year.


----------



## Kill More Trout (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

If it's accurate, here's an important tidbit from this ESPN article from December:



> In Monday's edition of The News Tribune of Tacoma, Radmanovic's agent, David Bauman, said that the fifth-year forward would not ask for, or accept a trade because it would not be to Radmanovic's financial benefit.
> 
> *Bauman said that under the new collective bargaining agreement, if Radmanovic is traded, the team he is dealt to could only offer him a contract up to the mid-level exception, estimated to be about $5 million next year.*
> 
> By remaining with Seattle and becoming an unrestricted free agent at the end of the season, Radmanovic could make more on the open market.


It sounds as though he's complained lots about his minutes in Seattle and it may be more of the same here when Corey returns, but he could be affordable to retain. It sounds like a nice deal for both teams.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Wow this is great, this is one of the main guys i was hoping the Clippers would get in the offseason! He'll be a great compliment on the team! Definitely a smart deal and pretty much came out of nowhere as usual, good job Elgin/Dunleavy!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I like this trade more for the Sonics than the Clippers, but that's just my perspective. Just don't expect a set number of points from Vlade. He'll score 4 points one night, then 20 the next. A great X-factor off the bench.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Great deal. Vlad give us another outside threat and is a perfect compliment to Brand and Kaman whem Maggs coems back.

Untill then I really like our starting 5 with Vlad at the SF. Very versitale and a extemely potent half court offense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Mobley, Cassell and Radman are a potent perimeter shooting group.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I think Wilcox will be decent fit on the Sonics. If they trade Evans, Wilcox is going to get all the minutes he can handle. They now have a good compliment for Rashard and Ray, because if you dont box out, Wilcox will come in for a huge slam.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Radman may step up his game and somehow become more consistent - especially if he gets regular playing time. 

So, uhhh, tell me about this Wilcox guy.


G-Force


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I'm excited about this trade... definitely should improve our team.

And I wish the best for Wilcox up in Seattle... he wanted to get out of LA and its a good thing that we got someone in return rather than waiting to lose him in the offseason to free agency.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

This might be a dumb question, but will Vladimir play in the game tonight for the Clippers?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



tha supes said:


> Saw it on ESPN, so it should be official, or close to.
> 
> It's a good trade but Clip fans don't get too excited, sure Radman can put up 10-20 points for you, but you got to handle the 2 pts on 1 for 11 shooting the next game after that. Of all the years he's been here he's never really had a consistent year.


Remember when everyone said CAssell had nothing left in the tank?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I wish Radman and his new team well. The Supes aint gonna make the playoffs, so I'm pulling for the Clippers. This initially looks like a good deal for both teams and both players alike.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

thanks for all the memories weezy! gl in seattle


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



squeemu said:


> This might be a dumb question, but will Vladimir play in the game tonight for the Clippers?


I don't think so but I sure hope so


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

who do we have to guard yao, kaman, walter, eb, and boniface. really hope that vladi gets here fast. 

P.S. im all for the trade, but can he guard power fowards.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

And the Executive of the Year Award goes to...

Mike Dunleavy!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Not a bad trade. Hopefully he comes in and plays hard as it is a contract year for him and he is free to leave. From what I know about Radman he floats around the perimeter. Not the best of rebounders and he needs to get his FG% up. He is a FA at the end of the year so hopefully he gives it his best.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

When was the last time the Clippers made a mid season trade?
This is Dunleavy's doing. :clap:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



Weasel said:


> This is Dunleavy's doing. :clap:


Dunleavy's been the team's GM since he took the coaching job.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I am hearing that Radman had the chance to veto the trade but he didn't meaning he wants to be here. Also from ESPN had he vetoed the trade the Clippers were ready to trade Wilcox to the Warriors in a 3 way with the Wolves to get Griffin or a straight up with the Wolves for Griffin.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

On ESPNews, just a few minutes ago Rich Bucher said that the Clippers were thinking about trading Wilcox to the Warriors for their 5 million dollar trade exception and their 1st round pick but the Clippers decided that they wanted another player back that can help them catch the Suns.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I think I am the only one that doesn't care much for this trade because Vlad can't guard anyone, doesn't rebound and shoots 40% from the field. I know he is a 3 point shooter but now that we traded away Wilcox, who is our first big off the bench? Is Rebracca ready to play? If not I am sort of worried about our depth up front especially in the playoffs against Duncan, Amare and the other PF who could get Kamen and EB in foul trouble.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

I just thought of something. If the Clippers did that trade with the Warriors for the trade exception, would the Clippers in a sense get 5 million to spent on a FA? If so they could have afford Sprewell that 5 million to play the rest of the reason and also have a potential lottery pick from the Warriors. I know it isn't possible since the trade is already over and done with but just something to think about.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

If rebraca isnt ready yet look for singleton and boniface to get some extended minutes tonight, with Q Ross and wilcox out. Perhaps even a korolev or mccarty sighting?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*

Dunleavy hinted that Radman might have interest in resigning. But that is way too early to tell especially since he turned down a $42 mil contract in the off season with the sonics.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah just read this on Yahoo news 


and by the first quick glance im liking it alot.....he has been a consistent scorer in the past


years , the only thing is he is having an off year this year  i hope this turns around


here, depending on how he helps us, then i say we decide on whether we would want to 

resign him, but OH MAN FINALLY A SHOOOTER!!!!!!


OH MAN I LOVE THIS TRADE !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i just hope he snaps out of whatever funk he is in, anyone know if he is injury prone???

or anything else that may be affecting him ...MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM PLAY

he better not dissapint me :curse: 

:banana:


----------



## MavsChick (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I think I am the only one that doesn't care much for this trade because Vlad can't guard anyone, doesn't rebound and shoots 40% from the field. I know he is a 3 point shooter but now that we traded away Wilcox, who is our first big off the bench? Is Rebracca ready to play? If not I am sort of worried about our depth up front especially in the playoffs against Duncan, Amare and the other PF who could get Kamen and EB in foul trouble.


Agreed, this was a puzzling trade giving up a young big man who can rebound and defend for a soft one-dimensional guy. Vlad can shoot but he's limited in all other facets of the game. His defense is especially horrible. He's also a tweener: he's not a true SF because he can't stay with quicker SF's as he has the slowest feet this side of Bigfoot and he's not a PF or C because he can't rebound, block shots, or bang in the post. He's solely a spot-up shooter too. Because his ball-handling is weak, he has difficulty sometimes creating his own shot so he has to rely on the pick-and-roll to free up space for himself. Basically he's a bigger but less talented Wally Sczerbiak (another guy who can't create open shots for himself) or Kyle Korver. Check out Vlad's impact when he's on the floor:

www.82games.com/0506/05SEA8A.HTM

Note that he's a -4.4 meaning his team gets outscored by that much when he's on the floor. You know your backup big men will have to provide a lot of minutes off the bench as you'll be facing Nowitzki, Duncan, Amare etc. who have the ability to create foul problems for your starting big guys. Therefore, your backups better be good. 

If the Clips wanted to add more perimeter shooting, they could have just waived N'Dong and signed a FA like SG Wesley Person, SG Casey Jacobsen, or SF Glenn Robinson to contribute 1-10 minutes off the bench without having to give up anyone. If the Clips wanted to add another big body to come off the bench for a few minutes, Andrew DeClerq, Corie Blount, Keon Clark, Elden Campbell, Marcus Fizer, and Tony Massenburg were all still floating around as FA's and again Wilcox could have been kept around.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



MavsChick said:


> Agreed, this was a puzzling trade giving up a young big man who can rebound and defend for a soft one-dimensional guy. Vlad can shoot but he's limited in all other facets of the game. His defense is especially horrible. He's also a tweener: he's not a true SF because he can't stay with quicker SF's as he has the slowest feet this side of Bigfoot and he's not a PF or C because he can't rebound, block shots, or bang in the post. He's solely a spot-up shooter too. Because his ball-handling is weak, he has difficulty sometimes creating his own shot so he has to rely on the pick-and-roll to free up space for himself. Basically he's a bigger but less talented Wally Sczerbiak (another guy who can't create open shots for himself) or Kyle Korver. Check out Vlad's impact when he's on the floor:
> 
> www.82games.com/0506/05SEA8A.HTM
> 
> ...


There's just one thing you, and 82games.com does not factor in... team system.

Radmanovic can be a lot better on the Clippers than he's ever been with the Sonics, if the system suits him, we don't know if it does or not.

Take for instance Eddie House, any where else and he's hardly used, in Phoenix, his job is to just jack up shots. Take Quentin Richardson for example, he was mediocre with the Clippers, integral for the Suns, then just a piece of crap now with the Knicks. Boris Diaw? Worst player on worst team in the league until he went to the Suns...

And even check out how Bobby Simmons is doing in the new Bucks system. Some players, don't get me wrong, can play in any system well, while others thrive on one system over another.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Radmanovic is too streaky to be judged by 82games.com. He is very capable of, but unwilling to drive towards the hoop. He's got suprising quickness for a 6'10 SF, and he's got a decent wingspan. Vlade can suprise you with his ability to dunk from an extended distance. His only form of defense is playing the top of the arc though, so don't expect much oter than offense. And he won't turn a game around, he'll only add to the lead. That was one of his biggest knocks in Seattle, let's see if he can change that in LA.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Great freaking trade. I was over Wilcox and Radman fits Mike D's system better. With EB getting doubled team on a nightly basis we desperately needed a 3 pt shooter.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



HKF said:


> I love Vladi. I guess I can get my Clippers jerseys' now. Livingston and Radman. This is cool.


Haven't we talked for awhile how Vlad would be a good fit on the Clips?

I think this was before Mobley and Cassell though. At least with Maggette out, he'll be given a starter's chance as a SF. For once.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Radman traded for Wilcox?*



Free Arsenal said:


> Take Quentin Richardson for example, he was mediocre with the Clippers


Hmm, he was?

I guess you missed that year he was 17-6.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Good trade. Time will tell how well it'll work out, but at least for now, it accomplishes some things that had to be accomplished, it gets something for Wilcox, who had basically disappeared by this point in the season, it adds a perimeter player which is really needed, it creates more offense off the bench, and finally, Wilcox was gonna walk at the end of the season, so even if Radmonovic walks too (Dunleavy has said he wants him to stay) we'll have more space to bring in another contributor from the free agent market. As for this notion that the Clippers just got worse defensively, clearly these are not people who have seen Wilcox play much.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What is this im reading that the clippers can only offer him 5 million a year next year? Does that mean that other teams like charlotte, etc. can actually offer more to him next year than the clippers can because of some clause in the CBA, since he was traded? Or now NO team can offe rhim more than 5 million? I only read a tidbit of that but was confused because then dunleavvy said that just the fact that radman went for the deal shows that he actually might want to stay here. I dont see how that could be if what i said in the beginning is correct.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I dont believe this is true, I think it has to do with Rad denouncing his Bird Rights. Interesting to find out. I dont think clips would've done it otherwise.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im not sure they would even want to resign him next season. I think they wanted to just get someone in there that could help this season. Wilcox has been consistantly crying to the papers about more play time and wanting to be traded.. I think this was just a win win no matter what happens next season, because Wilcox's value wasn't really going to skyrocket in the offseason.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i really wish we could have added mccarty to the deal to get mikki moore back. although i think ndong has talent, mikki is much better IMO. plus any deal where we get rid of mccarty is a good one.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

once again i like this move...but hopefully maybe we can move Mcarty out hahah

by the deadline n get something in return ...


and ive like Vlad for a while...i just hope he brings his shooting touch n streakiness

to the Clips


i just hope he doesnt SUCK hahaha :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Kaman in the post, Brand in the post, brand gets doubled...Vlad with a wide open shot ...

he has to knock em down im sure he is gonna get plenty man

i cant wait for tonights game against the Warriors hopefully he plays...


Anyone know if Radmanovic is playing in tonights game ???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox has begun his start as a Sonic as he is actually playing tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radmanovic Looks Ahead 



> "Coming from a team that's not in the playoffs right now, gaining [10 victories] overnight feels pretty good," he said. "I'm just happy to be here."





> "With the low-post presence that this team has, it's something that I should only look forward to," Radmanovic said. "Playing with Elton Brand, who is one of the MVP candidates for this year, and Sam Cassell, who's having a great year, it's a real privilege for me."


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

time will show that this trade is extremely good for us and for Radmanović


Welcome Radmanović


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move him (Walter Mccarty) to Milwaukee in some scrubs move, with Reece Gaines going to Atlanta, Loren Woods coming to Clipps, and John Edwards from Atlanta going to TO... Or something minor like this.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Clippers traded for Radman for a reason. They didn't trade him just so they can trade him a week later. And that is a horrible trade anyways.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> The Clippers traded for Radman for a reason. They didn't trade him just so they can trade him a week later. And that is a horrible trade anyways.


What trade is a horrible trade?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> What trade is a horrible trade?


NVM, before your edit I though you mean Radman for Reece Gaines etc.


----------

